# ADGA registration question



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I believe the former owner of my Nubian does is going to register them soon. They were pregnant when I bought them and kidded here. Now, I wonder how many service memos do I need for the kids? There are two moms and two sets of twins. Do I need a memo for each kid or just one for each mom? Is there anything else I need to consider?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You would need a service memo for each registration.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I can’t login online. My user ID is invalid or or out of date. I’m getting so angry with them. I downloaded the pdf for logging in to the next generation software, but that made me even more annoyed. I think I have to create a new account for next gen using my old account info. When I enter my PIN number, it says invalid format. If you have to recommend users a pdf to learn how to login, you are doing it wrong! It’s so complicated…Why have they made something so troublesome to use.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> I can’t login online. My user ID is invalid or or out of date. I’m getting so angry with them. I downloaded the pdf for logging in to the next generation software, but that made me even more annoyed. I think I have to create a new account for next gen using my old account info. When I enter my PIN number, it says invalid format. If you have to recommend users a pdf to learn how to login, you are doing it wrong! It’s so complicated…Why have they made something so troublesome to use.


Did they send you your correct pin... I know in the last month or 2 they sent everyone their pins via email. It's a troublesome software that's for sure


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I have a pin from when I created my online account on December 8. I’m sure I’ve logged in since. I do not have any email with a new pin. I know I have not logged in since the next generation fiasco. 🙃 I wanted to renew my membership early. I believe since I registered late September, I have until end of December to renew. I just wanted to be safe because they are all over the place and so hard to understand. I also thought I would register my Nigerian kids…sigh. This is one of the reasons people just don’t register goats. This is painful. It’s so broken.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

It is so broken, I've tried on my phone, my tablet my computer FINALLY my dad's Apple is what it works best on! Idk why! But either call (which is a fiasco) or send in a ticket saying you need to double check your pin! That you can't get logged on! Either that or check your emails maybe you saved the email with it!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

K.B. said:


> It is so broken, I've tried on my phone, my tablet my computer FINALLY my dad's Apple is what it works best on! Idk why! But either call (which is a fiasco) or send in a ticket saying you need to double check your pin! That you can't get logged on! Either that or check your emails maybe you saved the email with it!


I sent them a ticket. 😩 I guess they decided the next generation meant difficult to understand, broken, and hard to interact with.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

They are very annoying (this is a family site, otherwise, I would use different words than annoying!) 
For heavens sake, don't make a mistake on an online registration. It takes an act of congress, 10 emails, 120 min. on hold only to get disconnected and 3 of their stupid tickets plus more $ just to fix a birthdate because their site is so awkward and hard to use.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Goats Rock said:


> They are very annoying (this is a family site, otherwise, I would use different words than annoying!)
> For heavens sake, don't make a mistake on an online registration. It takes an act of congress, 10 emails, 120 min. on hold only to get disconnected and 3 of their stupid tickets plus more $ just to fix a birthdate because their site is so awkward and hard to use.


Maybe it’s nice I can’t login yet then!


----------



## lada823 (Apr 2, 2018)

They fixed my login pretty quickly. You had to get a new pin # to use with the new software. Your old pin isn't enough digits.


----------



## TheUnfetteredAcre (Jul 19, 2020)

I had the exact same issue. I created a new web account. When you create a new account, it asks if you have an existing membership. 

I also faced the issue of never receiving any email with the new pin number. If you had a six-digit pin under the old system, you might try padding the old one with two zeroes if you go the route of creating a new web login/account and linking it with your membership. That worked for me, although I _still_ haven't received any communication from them. 

I tried this method in frustration after seeing a ticket I opened a month beforehand as "closed" without any communication whatsoever to me. I guess earlier this month, yet another email (that I didn't get) was supposed to have gone out that all tickets were going to be closed, and to re-open the tickets that you really need. Apparently the solution to cruddy customer service is to close all the tickets...

But I digress. TL;DR: you might try just creating a new web login/account, and linking it with your membership and pin (padding the front with zeroes if less than eight digits). No guarantees, but that's what worked for me.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I was starting to think they weren’t going to get back to me, BUT they sent me an email. They added two zeros to my online pin, and I was able to create an account on their new software using my old login information by following a pdf they sent me. I renewed my membership early and registered my Nigerian kids, Kicks and Dandy. The former owner of my Nubian does sent in the paperwork to register the moms. I’m very relieved! Don’t know exactly how registering kids from moms that were pregnant when you bought them will work. It sounds like they will need to be in the former owner’s herd name. Since I had a hard time getting her to send in the moms’ paperwork…I might just sell the kids unregistered. I would keep one girl and breed her next year to one of my Nigerian Dwarf bucks for first generation mini Nubians. I think it would be fun to breed just one doe for mixed kids anyway. 😄 I bet they’ll be very cute!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

That's good to hear!! I think you should definitely breed F1 mini Nubian kids!! They would be extremely cute!! 😍


----------

